# Pleiospilos



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 5, 2006)

An interesting plant, similar to Lithops and other livings stones, this succulent is one of my favorites. It comes from very arid regions in the wild and has adapted to its very dry environment by storing water and mimicing local rocks.

Like Lithops, this is one of the plants that I've killed a few times when I was growing up for one very simple reason, water. These plants do not like being watered!!! I try to only water it four times a year, though it can go a year without being watered. Other than that, I grow it in a shallow bonsai pot in cacti mix on a south facing windowsill and try to ignore it.












Jon


----------



## Mark (Dec 5, 2006)

Funkay!


----------



## Marco (Dec 5, 2006)

Cool i want one!

Hey Mark love the avatar. :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Dec 5, 2006)

Marco said:


> Hey Mark love the avatar. :rollhappy:



It's better than that horrifying cat, I'll give you that. oke:
That thing gave me nightmares!


----------



## gonewild (Dec 5, 2006)

Where do the originate from?
Do they grow very much?
They could replace all the ashtrays in offices now.


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 5, 2006)

cool nelii!! I love these South African plants. Does yours bloom?? They have wild flowers!! I used to have a few species but I don't grow them anymore.


----------



## Heather (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh, btw, cool plant....I would ignore it to death I'm afraid. 


sigh....


----------



## Marco (Dec 5, 2006)

Heather said:


> Oh, btw, cool plant....I would ignore it to death I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> sigh....



That may make it perfect for you! I think you need some oke:


----------



## Heather (Dec 5, 2006)

Marco said:


> That may make it perfect for you! I think you need some oke:



Y'r mean!


----------



## Marco (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey I was just kidding.


----------



## TADD (Dec 5, 2006)

First lithops and now these.... You guys are killing me!


----------



## Heather (Dec 6, 2006)

TADD said:


> First lithops and now these.... You guys are killing me!




Seriously, you people with 'other' plants. What's wrong with you! Don't you know you could put an orchid there?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2006)

You mean that's not some kind of orchid? oke:


----------



## Marco (Dec 6, 2006)

They're perfect space fillers for monstrous multiflorals


----------



## Gideon (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice


----------

